# برنامج رائع لحساب stress analysis



## مؤمن عاشور (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اقدم لكل مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذا البرنامج وارجو ان يفيدكم
تنبيه:
ارجو لكل من يدخل او ييشارك فى هذا الموضوع ان يذكر الله
 اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»جاري التحميل ...شكرا مقدما«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»


----------



## HARAZI.UPM (7 سبتمبر 2006)

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخوان ارجو ان تقبلوني صديق جديد للمنتدى صراحة تفاجات بقوة العرض والمواضيع المفيده في المنتدى وحماس الشباب في حرصهم على نشر الفائده جزاكم الله خير وللقائمين على المنتدى ~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~


----------



## نايف علي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى ولكن الوحدات الخاصة به مش siu فى طريقه نعالج بها الوحدات .. والف شكر.


----------



## GAMAELGIN (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*برنامج Cosmos*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا مشكور اخى على هذا البرنامج 
ولكن ارجو المساعدة للحصول على بعض برامج تحليل الاجهادات مثل برنامج Cosmos


----------



## captainpower (9 سبتمبر 2006)

برنامج اكثر من رائع..
لك جزيل الشكر..
لا الـه الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## Borgitti (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مششكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك,

برنامج صغير و مفيد


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (10 سبتمبر 2006)

و جزاك الله كل خير:77:


----------



## بغدادي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً وجزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا رحم الله والديك
الله أكبر


----------



## الشعبه الهندسيه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج و ممنون


----------



## salih9 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Fahad (15 سبتمبر 2006)

برنامج جميل تشكر عليه .. 

لكن ما يفقده بعض السلاسة اعتماده على شاشة الأوامر النصية العائدة إلى عصر DOS .. جرب بعض البدائل في الـ Windows مثل MDsolid .. 

وقد فقدته قديماً لكني وجدت أن الأخ العرندس عرض نسخة حديثه منه على الرابط

ولك تحياتي..


----------



## مطور مصرى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المساهمة الجيدة


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى
اللهم بلغنا رمضان
وكل عام وأنت إلى الله أقرب وعلى طاعته أدوم


----------



## الششتاوي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmkh (1 أكتوبر 2006)

لا الـه الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

الله أكبر


----------



## زكريا جبر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك اللة الخير نريد المزيد زكريا جبر 26-10-2006


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووورررررر


----------



## الموحد (19 أبريل 2007)

Good work, thank you very much


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (20 أبريل 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (20 أبريل 2007)

الحمد لله الذى سخر المسلمون بعضهم لبعض
جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على عطا اكثر


----------



## tarek yakop (20 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ولتسمح لى بالا ستفهام لماذا قمت بالبرمجة على هذا البرنامج برغم وجود برامج برمجة اخرى تستطيع جعل شكله اجمل من ذلك ولكن هذا لا يخفى ما فيه من جمال وابداع


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (20 أبريل 2007)

لابد لنا الاخوة العرب مساعدة بعضنا البعض 
فـ شكرا لك


----------



## دسوقي (20 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لكل شارك في الموضوع


----------



## حسام_اوزو (21 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة 
بصراحة انا اصلا المادة دى اكتر ماده بذاكرها و اذاكر الصعب فيها و لما ييجى الامتحان بلاقى حاجات غير اللى انا مذاكرها فعشان كده مضطر انزل الكتاب و الف شكر :d


----------



## sam6 (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
اخوكم م . هيثم


----------



## محمد احمد حسن خطاب (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوحسن77 (22 أبريل 2007)

يا رب وفقك الله


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا و شكرا 

نرجوا المزيد


----------



## المهندس يحيى (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معاذ78 (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد 
هل تقبلونى


----------



## zakareya (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هالبرنامج .... 
عسى الله ان يجعلكم ممن ينصرون هذا الدين.....


----------



## مهندس دهب (24 أبريل 2007)

*يوجد عندى برامج*

يوجد عندى برامج لتحليل الاجهادات مثل 
Md Solid 
Cosomos
ولكن مش عارف احملهم على المنتدى 
فيمكنكم الاتصال بى عير الاميل وانا فى الخدمة .


----------



## diesel_00017 (25 أبريل 2007)

*seriously i dont knpow how to thank you*

thank you very much i am very glad for your help 

and every day i thank god and my friend who gave me this site


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك جدا على هذا البرنامج ..


----------



## aboelhassanafm (25 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 مايو 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكور و ماقـصــرة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 يونيو 2007)

اشكر كل الأخوه الذين شاركوا في الموضوع


----------



## الموسوعي (4 يونيو 2007)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (4 يونيو 2007)

.
لا الـه الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## moh-daowod (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## memo star (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخى الفاضل 
برنامج اكثر من رائع 
ارجو الحصول على برنامج لل sheet metal forming


----------



## soh2078 (9 يونيو 2007)

شــــــــــــ 1000 ــــــــكرا


----------



## AHMED 19 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لمجهوداتك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## الحصان الجامح (11 يونيو 2007)

يا اخوانى انا اريد كتاب يشرح الجمالونات بسط يكون شرحه لايهمل الوزن بتاع الجمالون


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 يوليو 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (4 يوليو 2007)

من البرامج الهامة للمهندس الميكانيكي


----------



## فتوح (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور أخ مؤمن والأخ أبو فادي

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (4 يوليو 2007)

_مليون شكرا على البرنامج الجميل .................شكرا_


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (4 يوليو 2007)

لا الـه الا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## احمد1970 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (13 يوليو 2007)

اشكر كل الأخوه الذين شاركوا في الموضوع


----------



## رائد الطيار (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khb1391986 (14 يوليو 2007)

:59: 
بص بقى يا باشا أنا مصدقتش لما قرأت الموضوع لكن لما صطبته ماصدقتش.ألف ألف شكر
وياريت لو حد من الأعضاء يعرف إزاى نعمل برنامج بإستخدام الـــــ Dos
ولي طلب أخر أنا حتخصص السنة اللى جايه وياريت لو حد يعرف يفهمنى الفرق بين التخصصات الأتية:
Power
Mechatronics
Production


----------



## رائد الطيار (16 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## hima2050 (16 يوليو 2007)

شكراً علي البرنامج الجميل
وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير:28:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## ghost012 (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## senuors (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد نابليون (27 مارس 2009)

thank you for your effort


----------



## alaa_84 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على المجهود


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

thanks but not work under vista


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز *​


----------



## merohussein (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى على البرنامج


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## عبدةو (25 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رواء11 (26 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 مايو 2009)

جــــــــ(الله )ـــــــزاك خـيـرا


----------



## معتصم111 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 0...وافادنا مما نتعلم


----------



## ودبيلا (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ودبيلا (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ولكن كيف يتم تشغيله لأنه لا يعمل عندي


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

جزيت خيرا وبوركت 

..........................


----------



## الاسطى محمد (19 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يبلغك الجنة بعد أن يبلغك رمضان


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين اخواني علي المشاركه


----------



## حمودة باشا (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ... اين البرنامج وان هو ملف المرفقات فكيف يعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ودبيلا (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي البرامج


----------



## احمد الاحمد (8 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (9 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (9 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## mahdy 81 (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لكم فى هذة الاعمال


----------



## ahmed_ahmed2 (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ليك هجربه ان شاء الله


----------

